# flute concerto you like?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Peteris Vask flute concerto(on naxos) is one of my favorite so far, you guys what is your favorite flute concerto something similar to the magic of peteris vask( i guess he pretty good whit em) thank you for reading this post .By the way i like all kind of exotic flute like ancient egyptian flutes any composer use them?

:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I recently commented that although I did not expect to particularly enjoy the work I was in fact really impressed with Nielsen's flute concerto!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Christopher Rouse's Flute Concerto is very enjoyable, if not a real barn-burner.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The concertos of Ibert, Reinecke, Nielsen, Khachaturian (arranged from the original Violin version), Liebermann and Rodrigo's _Concierto Pastorale_ are among the great standards. Liebermann's is up and coming in the repertoire, and the Rodrigo slowly behind it (the only problem with the Rodrigo is that only real pros can play it, it's basically the hardest work ever written for flute that isn't an obscure extended technique avant garde work). There are dozens of concertos from the Baroque to early Romantic eras, and then there was a space for about 50 years that almost nothing came up until Reinecke. I've learned quite a few flute concertos myself.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I second Vasks, Rouse and Nielsen, and I would like to draw attention to the Ibert concerto.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I also very much like the Ibert concerto, it is a staple of the repertoire, though depending upon the conservatism of the flautist, I have heard comment "it is not well liked by flautists because it is not very melodic," -- lol, take that as you will. I think the piece is delightful, and eminently 'listenable.'

Lucas Foss ~ Renaissance Concerto





Gian-Francesco Malipiero ~ Concerto for Flute and Orchestra.
(Liking this a lot, only having come across it lately -- think it could certainly 'play well' to the general public and that it deserves more public performances.)





Goffredo Petrassi ~ Flute Concerto
Another fine concerto for the instrument.









Morton Feldman ~ Flute and Orchestra (imo, another stunningly beautiful Feldman work.)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Never really been a fan of the flute, but I quite enjoy Gösta Nystroem's "Partita" for flute, strings and harp..

/ptr


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I was recently very impressed by this disc of Emmanuel Pahud playing solo and orchestra works by Dalbavie, Jarrell and Pintscher - all heavy-hitters on the European contemporary scene. Allmusic agreed!

http://www.allmusic.com/album/flute-concertos-by-dalbavie-jarrell-pintscher-mw0001408952


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

For magic flute concertos, Saariaho´s "L´Aile du Songe" would be my favourite, it is also on you-tube 




Some others: 
Holmboe (2) 



, 
Rautavaara "Dances with Winds" 



, 
Penderecki 



, 
Malcolm Arnold


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, this one is cheating but its a great enough work that it deserves a mention in case anyone here hasn't already heard it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Mozart and Ibert are always good.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Mozart and Ibert are always good.


I was wondering when someone would mention Mozart! And Bach wrote several magnificent flute concertos.

Seeing as we have lots of more recent work recommended here, I'll vote for the flute concerto by Hendrik Hofmeyr. Alas, by international standards a relatively obscure composer, so no YT link. Yet.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

------------------ dupe, (drat) ---------------------


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Vivaldi: Six Flute Contertos Op.10

The most famous of them is No.3 in D major "Il gardellino" (the goldfinch)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I love the Vivaldi Goldfinch Concerto! A very sweet piece.

I forgot to mention Mozart in the list I made before rolleyes but yes, his Concerto in G, the Concerto in D transcribed from the Oboe Concerto, and the Flute and Harp Concerto in C are very standard.

If anyone likes Weber-esque concertos, try the Danzi and Mercadante flute concertos. They are quite difficult in their own way, the way the Weber Clarinet Concertos are.

(The flutist in this recording is a new friend of mine ):
Danzi Concerto for Clarinet and Flute


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Other than Mozart's, I'm not familiar with the repertoire. Thanks for this thread filled with great recommendations!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Mozart's 1st and Pergolesi.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart must have really hated the flute. I present the first flute concerto as evidence, one of the dullest pieces Mozart ever wrote.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It seems that you two guys disagree ;-).


Speaking of Mozart, I´ve always liked the Concerto for Flute & Harp, though some call it a weak work. A lively recording makes it very beautiful, sunny and fresh, IMO.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Cecile Chaminade's Flute Concertino (op 107) Thoroughly enjoyable from start to finish.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Ligeti's double concerto for flute and oboe is a very approachable, mystical work, if it counts.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

hpowders said:


> Mozart must have really hated the flute. I present the first flute concerto as evidence, one of the dullest pieces Mozart ever wrote.


That was the concerto that inspired Emmanuel Pahud to play the flute.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

I quite like Carl Reinecke's Flute Concerto in D, Op.283, written in 1907. Apparently I favor it over the Ibert, Rodrigo, Weinberg (1&2), Nielsen, Mozart (1&2), Devienne, et al, flute concertos; but to be honest I like them all. I'll have to check out the Peteris Vask.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Ligeti's double has oboe d'amore and alto and bass flute too. It might disappoint some people though, it's not at all your typical concerto.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

> Flute concerto you like


For a minute, I was thinking there must be hundreds of them but now I consider it; I am struggling to think of any.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The flute would be my least favorite solo instrument.
If someone put a gun to my head, I would go with Mozart's Second Flute Concerto, but only under protest!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh dear - yet another topic on which I know almost nothing. 
I'm not a huge admirer of the flute's sound - it's too smooth and shrill and I prefer wind instruments with a bit of edge like the oboe or bassoon. But - I thought to myself - there are bound to be some lovely baroque flute concertos that I ought to listen to; so I googled Wiki's list of flute concertos & decided to try Quantz - Concerto for flute & strings in G, No.161.




It's nice - a little predictable, but very nice. 
Sigh - yet another topic to put on my 'Need to Learn About' List.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear - yet another topic on which I know almost nothing.
> I'm not a huge admirer of the flute's sound - it's too smooth and shrill and I prefer wind instruments with a bit of edge like the oboe or bassoon. But - I thought to myself - there are bound to be some lovely baroque flute concertos that I ought to listen to; so I googled Wiki's list of flute concertos & decided to try Quantz - Concerto for flute & strings in G, No.161.
> 
> 
> ...


Such works may particularly appeal when played on authentic instruments - those old flutes had a much more mellow sound than modern ones.

I find it interesting to see several people here stating they don't particularly like the flute as solo instrument. If memory serves, Mozart didn't either. With me it's the other way round: as woodwinds go, I would say the flute is my favourite solo instrument. Except possibly the recorder. 

Not a flute concerto as such, but Claude Bolling's Suite for flute and jazz piano is utterly delightful...


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

(In no particular order)
Nielsen
Mozart, for flute and harp
Vivaldi, the three first conerti from the _Opus 10_ (_La Tempesta di Mare - La Notte - Il Gardellino_
Bach, the _Brandenburg Concerti_
Ives
The _Concertino_ for flute and piano or orchestra by Cécile Chaminade is a gem
Doppler, _Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise_
Rautavaaara
And as joen_cph mentionned it, Saariaho's, you cannot miss _L'Aile du Songe_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

hpowders said:


> The flute would be my least favorite solo instrument.
> If someone put a gun to my head, I would go with Mozart's Second Flute Concerto, but only under protest!


*clears throat menacingly* :tiphat:

Perhaps you've heard bad players. That's a theory to why Mozart never liked the flute either, because all the flutists he ever ran into were amateurs, or just had handicapped instruments. The Boehm System completely revolutionized the abilities of the flute, and ever since then gained more notoriety. Players of bre-Boehm flutes were indeed extraordinary virtuosos, because of just how difficult it use to be back then to do any sort of chromaticism.

I'd have to say that this piece below is among my favorite early Classical flute concertos. The performance is kinda ridiculous (that's way Rampal liked it ), but it was meant to be pretty fast originally (hence you can just imagine how hard it would have been to play on a 1-keyed 6-holed traverso!!!):


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *clears throat menacingly* :tiphat:
> 
> Perhaps you've heard bad players. That's a theory to why Mozart never liked the flute either, because all the flutists he ever ran into were amateurs, or just had handicapped instruments. The Boehm System completely revolutionized the abilities of the flute, and ever since then gained more notoriety. Players of bre-Boehm flutes were indeed extraordinary virtuosos, because of just how difficult it use to be back then to do any sort of chromaticism.
> 
> I'd have to say that this piece below is among my favorite early Classical flute concertos. The performance is kinda ridiculous (that's way Rampal liked it ), but it was meant to be pretty fast originally (hence you can just imagine how hard it would have been to play on a 1-keyed 6-holed traverso!!!):


The performance I have is with Susan Palma, flute with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. The performance could be a bit crisper, but when you compare this piece to the clarinet concerto or the violin concertos #'s 3-5, or sinfonia concertante for violin and viola (ignoring the terrific piano concertos) it's really not in their league. Sorry. That's the way I see it.

I do like the second concerto for flute a bit better, but like it even more in its oboe version.

However I admit I do have a few flute parts that I actually like and they occur in various parts of Bartok's Concerto For Orchestra and Copland's Appalachian Spring.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I frequently sit next to the flute player, as an inside player of the second violins. But I can't say I know their parts, nor do I know any flute concerti. But it sounds pretty good when played well. 

I remember we had an LP of Claude Bollinga Suite for Jazz Piano Trio and Flute, played by Jean Paul Rampal. I haven't heard this in years. I'll try to listen to this sometime soon.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> I frequently sit next to the flute player, as an inside player of the second violins. But I can't say I know their parts, nor do I know any flute concerti. But it sounds pretty good when played well.
> 
> I remember we had an LP of Claude Bollinga Suite for Jazz Piano Trio and Flute, played by Jean Paul Rampal. I haven't heard this in years. I'll try to listen to this sometime soon.


Yes! I had this on LP or cassette. I love the Bolling Suite for Flute and Jazz Trio!!! So cheerful and uplifting!!

Now I have to add that to my list and see if I can re-buy it on CD!!!

Thanks for the memory!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

This past summer I heard a live performance of the Poulenc Flute sonata. This was terrific. Poulenc could really write well for woodwinds. This is a piece I'll try to hear again, and I encourage others to look for it. I have no recommended recorded versions. But I know they're out there waiting to be heard.

A flute sonata isn't a flute concerto, I know. But if you're looking for flute music, don't forget to listen for chamber music. There are lots of flute sonatas.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I do like the second concerto for flute a bit better, but like it even more in its oboe version.


I first heard the work in the flute version, and at the time did not even know there is an oboe version. I decidedly prefer the flute version, and this second concerto to the first.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

Georg Philipp Telemann wrote a lot of concertos and suites for flute and/or recorder.

Concerto in E minor for flute and recorder, TWV 52: 




In his Tafelmusik there are some concertos for flute, for instance: 




and probably my favorite, his suite in A minor, TWV 55:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I tend to like the Recorder more than the flute. Vivaldi could keep one busy for years!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The fourth Brandenburg Concerto (recorders); Elliott Carter's Flute Concerto; Boulez's ...explosant-fixe... (not a concerto, but whatever)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Sergey Vasilenko's "In Spring" for flute and small orchestra opus 138 (1954) is quite wonderful.
I second Nielsen's Flute Concerto.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Speaking of the lesser known concertos, there are also

- Aaron Avshalomov´s
- Peter Benoit´s 



- Edison Denisov´s 



 (I was unaware that this short work, written in a modern style, can now be found in a recording, it´s on youtube , and includes a spoken introduktion with Denisov himself! The flute pieces by Denisov tend to be more lyrical/"French-sounding" than many other of his works, where he can be too repetitive concerning a few ideas at times, I think)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I dislike the older wooden flute, and recorders (except as used by Led Zeppelin).

The modern metal flute has proven itself to be a "modern" instrument, and I like it in modern contexts. Here are a few of my favorite uses of it:


----------



## Gangwolf (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm planning to order a 3CD box of French composer Francois Devienne's flute concertos released on Tudor. I say planning, since in order to save some money on shipping, I'll probably buy it together with another Tudor box, containing 10 clarinet concertos by Carl Stamitz.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Somehow missed this excellent little thread - thanks for some great suggestions !

A few more, in case anyone's still interested:

Valentin Bibik - Flute Concerto no. 3 



Rene Eespere - Concerto no. 2 for flute & chamber orchestra 



Zhou Long - Five Elements flute concerto 



Samuel Zyman - Flute Concerto 



Emil Tabakov - Concerto for 2 flutes 




It's a beautiful instrument, wonderfully served through the ages, & these are some modern works that have caught my attention. Hope someone finds one to like !


----------



## DamoX (Sep 14, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> It seems that you two guys disagree ;-).
> 
> Speaking of Mozart, I´ve always liked the Concerto for Flute & Harp, though some call it a weak work. A lively recording makes it very beautiful, sunny and fresh, IMO.


Last Sunday I've enjoyed this concerto, played by Griminelli and Süß. Already familiar with Pahud's one, and their combination was superb.

http://www.talkclassical.com/5564-latest-concerts-35.html#post738370


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Khachaturian: Flute Concerto

Emmanuel Pahud (flute)
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
David Zinman

Yes its a Violin Concerto with Rampal's popular transcription. Fits like a glove for flute. Its a marvellous recording. Makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

There are other "flute concertos" by Emanuel Bach that I like, but he transcribed them for other solo instruments; it's hard to tell if he really intended them to be "flute concertos" or "concertos with versions of different solo instruments" in identity. Even Wq.22 has its keyboard concerto version, but I think it sounds best as a flute concerto, and it seems that the flute concerto version that's played the most often, and so I'll count it as a flute concerto (for this thread).
All of these sets of concertos are excellent:

H 430. Keyboard Concerto in A minor (Wq 26)
H 431. Flute Concerto in A minor (Wq 166)
H 432. Cello Concerto in A minor (Wq 170)

H 435. Flute Concerto in B flat major (Wq 167)
H 436. Cello Concerto in B flat major (Wq 171)

H 437. Keyboard Concerto in A major (Wq 29)
H 438. Flute Concerto in A major (Wq 168)
H 439. Cello Concerto in A major (Wq 172)

H 444. Keyboard Concerto in G major (Wq 34) <-- often played with organ
H 445. Flute Concerto in G major (Wq 169)


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I've got this album. Got it for the Nielsen one, but then it draw attention to Reinecke and especially to Busoni. Worth an audition.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mozart flute and harp


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Joaquín Rodrigo, Concierto Pastoral:






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

Nielsen Flute Concerto


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite Flute Concerto would be Khachaturian, originally the Violin Concerto which the composer authorized that Jean-Pierre Rampal transcribe for Flute. Later, James Galway recorded his own transcription. I've had the Galway recording w/Myung-Wha Chung on LP and later upgraded it to CD. This fun concerto has lots of Armenian flavor. I mean, if Rampal and Galway are going to go through all the trouble of transcribing it, then it has to be good.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vivaldi & Mercadante: Flute Concertos

Andrea Griminelli (flute)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jean-Pierre Rampal
:angel:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Vivaldi *Op. 10 concertos* specifically "La Tempesta di Mare" and "Il Gardellino"

Khachaturian *Flute Concerto*

Howard Hanson *Serenade for Flute, Harp and Strings*

J.S. Bach *Orchestral Suite No. 2*

Debussy *Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp*

Mozart *Flute Quartets*, *Concerto for Flute and Harp*

Charles Tomlinson Griffes *Poem for Flute and Orchestra*

Samuel Barber *Capricorn Concerto* (for flute, oboe and trumpet)

Frank Martin *Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, Percussion and String*s

Rossini *Wind Quartets*

Someone once wrote a *"Military" Flute Concerto* and Galway recorded it. I had it in the 1970s but can no longer locate it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

larold said:


> Vivaldi *Op. 10 concertos* (...)
> 
> Someone once wrote a *"Military" Flute Concerto* and Galway recorded it. I had it in the 1970s but can no longer locate it.


Are you maybe thinking of Gianella ?
https://www.discogs.com/Luigi-Giane...-Veneti-Three-Flute-Concerti/release/12345730

Besides Rampal, Galway recorded some


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I suppose Rampal's No. 3 is labeled "Military" could be it but it never returned to the world digitally.

Galway's "Lugubre" definitely is not it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Should it be the Gianella one, there is at least a CD version in CD no.11 in this bulky box

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Erato-Recordings-Vol-23CD/dp/B00Y4UFPNE

no.59 in
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2137456

I don't know if there's a digital file or at least MP3 samples somewhere on the web. Unfortunately, the music is not in my collection either.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I saw digital files from that box. No. 3 was not included.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't like flute concertos. I don't like the flute as a solo instrument. It sounds good at the beginning of _L'Apres-midi d'un faune;_ an occasional solo bit in orchestral works and wind ensembles is OK. That's about it. I gather that Mozart wasn't fond of the flute either. There was a joke back then: "What is worse than a flute?" Answer: "Two flutes."


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

larold said:


> I saw digital files from that box. No. 3 was not included.


Yes, there's not much reason to be overly optimistic, for the time being.



Woodduck said:


> I don't like flute concertos. I don't like the flute as a solo instrument. It sounds good at the beginning of _L'Apres-midi d'un faune;_ an occasional solo bit in orchestral works and wind ensembles is OK. That's about it. I gather that Mozart wasn't fond of the flute either. There was a joke back then: "What is worse than a flute?" Answer: "Two flutes."


Well, the piccolo only in small doses, at least ...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> I don't like flute concertos. I don't like the flute as a solo instrument. It sounds good at the beginning of _L'Apres-midi d'un faune;_ an occasional solo bit in orchestral works and wind ensembles is OK. That's about it. I gather that Mozart wasn't fond of the flute either. *There was a joke back then: "What is worse than a flute?" Answer: "Two flutes."*


...I didn't realise you were _ that_ old WD...


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My Top 5, in chronological order and all from the 2nd half of the 20th century, are:


1960 concerto per flauto e orchestra by Goffredo Petrassi 



 ; 




1977 concerto for flute and small orchestra by Isang Yun 




1979 birds in the morning by Erik Bergman
1988 byzantine prayer by Horatiu Radulescu
1998 concerto brevis by Meyer Kupferman


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

the first concerto that came to my mind after reading the title of this thread was Ligeti's Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Mozart, Vivaldi, Telemann, CPE Bach, Johann Baptist Wendling, Carl Friedrich Abel, Carl Stamitz, Antonio Rossetti, Franz Benda, Francois Devienne, Bartolomeo Campagnoli, Cimarosa, Franz Krommer, and Bernhard Molique.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Here are some favourites that haven`t got any mentions so far:

Andriessen, J. - Flute Concerto (1952)
Berio - Serenata (1957)
Berkeley, L. - Flute Concerto, op. 36 (1952)
Canat de Chizy - Vagues se brisant contre le vent (2006)
Feld, J. - Flute Concerto (1954)
Ferneyhough - Carceri d'Invenzione IIa (1985)
Françaix - Flute Concerto (1966)
Fujikura - Recorder Concerto (2010), Flute Concerto (2015)
Gubaidulina - ... The Deceitful Face of Hope and of Despair (2005)
Heininen - Flute Concerto "Autrefois" (2010)
Hirose, R. - Shakuhachi Concerto (1976)
Holliger - Turm-Musik (1984)
Hosokawa - Flute Concerto "Per Sonare" (1988), Voyage V (2001), Autumn Wind (2011)
Jolivet - Flute Concerto (1949), Suite en Concert (1966)
Lim, L. - The Guest (2010)
Maderna - Flute Concerto (1954), Dimensioni IV (1964)
Meriläinen - Visions and Whispers (1985)
Ranjbaran - Flute Concerto (2013)
Reynolds, R. - Transfigured Wind II (1984)
Sciarrino - Frammento e Adagio (1992), Quattro Adagi (2007), Libro Notturno delle Voci (2009)
Widmann - Flûte en suite (2011)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The Highwayman has gone flutey on us.

Thanks for mentioning Jolivet ... but somehow Vagn Holmboe evaded us thus far.
BIS even has an entire album of - not one, but 3 - concerti by the Great Dane.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

neoshredder said:


> CPE Bach


The most popular of his- Wq.22


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I like the Mozart's first flute concerto along with Gianella's "Military" concerto. Michael Daugherty's Trial of Tears flute concerto takes some getting used to and the only available recording, while well-received critically, is not as good as others I've heard in concert. Just about everything in Vivaldi's Op. 10 collection is outstanding. I like Ibert and Khachaturian but neither's flute concerto. Others worth exploring: Galuppi in D major, Devienne Nos. 2, 7 and 8, and Severino Mercadante.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Peteris Vask flute concerto(on naxos) is one of my favorite so far, you guys what is your favorite flute concerto something similar to the magic of peteris vask( i guess he pretty good whit em) thank you for reading this post .By the way i like all kind of exotic flute like ancient egyptian flutes any composer use them?
> 
> :tiphat:


DAVID van VACTOR


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

brianvds said:


> I was wondering when someone would mention Mozart! And Bach wrote several magnificent flute concertos.
> 
> Seeing as we have lots of more recent work recommended here, I'll vote for the flute concerto by Hendrik Hofmeyr. Alas, by international standards a relatively obscure composer, so no YT link. Yet.


Yeah, just put me down for the two *Mozart* flute concertos. Great stuff, and he allegedly hated the flute. He also wrote a flute quartet; I haven't heard it, so I'll have to put in my listening queue.


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

I don't know how many flute concertos Vivaldi wrote, but I have three of them on a CD that they share with four bassoon concertos. These are some of my favorites. The listings are RV 428, RV 440 and RV 439.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sharon Bezaly (flute)- Residentie Orkest Den Haag, Neeme Järvi made a great disc with flute concertos.
Contains 
Chaminade: Concertino for Flute and Orchestra, Op. 107
Griffes: Poem
Griffes: Poem for flute & orchestra
Nielsen: Flute Concerto, FS119
Poulenc: Flute Sonata, Op. 164
Reinecke: Flute Concerto in D major, Op. 283
Rimsky Korsakov: Flight of the Bumble Bee
Tchaikovsky: Largo and Allegro for flute and strings
Happy listening .


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Reinecke - Flute Concerto in D Major, Op. 283 (1908)
Graener - Flute Concerto, Op. 116 (1944)


----------

